# nissan xterra v-6 4x4



## jaspersmoke (Nov 29, 2005)

my 2000 nissan xterra stalled in my driveway yesterday. I never had a problem before. I tried to restart but acting like not getting fuel or something .it will crank and crank but wont fire so i pulled the fuel pump from fuel tank and plugged it so i could here or feel the pump working, no sound or vibration i assumed it was the fuel pump and replaced it, still no vibration or sound shouldn,t there be some way to see if the pump is good. What could another problem be if not the pump?what part or parts electrically would cause no power to the pump? Fuses are good that i checked. Any one with any ideas please let me know thank you


----------



## jaspersmoke (Nov 29, 2005)

*new finding*



jaspersmoke said:


> my 2000 nissan xterra stalled in my driveway yesterday. I never had a problem before. I tried to restart but acting like not getting fuel or something .it will crank and crank but wont fire so i pulled the fuel pump from fuel tank and plugged it so i could here or feel the pump working, no sound or vibration i assumed it was the fuel pump and replaced it, still no vibration or sound shouldn,t there be some way to see if the pump is good. What could another problem be if not the pump?what part or parts electrically would cause no power to the pump? Fuses are good that i checked. Any one with any ideas please let me know thank you


i found that the pump is good , so some where i am not getting power to pump or a signal to the pump.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the voltage at the pump and relay. remember 3 things for the engine to run spark fuel and air.


----------



## jaspersmoke (Nov 29, 2005)

dvdswanson said:


> check the voltage at the pump and relay. remember 3 things for the engine to run spark fuel and air.


thank you i will do that


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

in my experience fuel delivery is usually extremely reliable, and spark is the most common culprit. if you've got spark, then start digging in fuel. Just don't forget to check the spark!!


----------



## jaspersmoke (Nov 29, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> in my experience fuel delivery is usually extremely reliable, and spark is the most common culprit. if you've got spark, then start digging in fuel. Just don't forget to check the spark!!


in the fuse panel i pulled the fuse to make sure power is there ,and there is but i go back to the pump and no power getting to the pump . does any one know where the fuel pump relay is located on a 2000 nissan xterra i think this is the problem help will be much appreciated thank you


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Post this same question in the Pathfinder forum. Surely someone there will know. Also do a search of the Frontier forum for "FSM's" Factory Service Manuals. I came across some a while back, you just follow a link and download them in PDF format for free. The Frontier may have a similar location, and if nothing else, should have exactly the same relay, so you'll at least know what to look for.


----------



## jaspersmoke (Nov 29, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> Post this same question in the Pathfinder forum. Surely someone there will know. Also do a search of the Frontier forum for "FSM's" Factory Service Manuals. I came across some a while back, you just follow a link and download them in PDF format for free. The Frontier may have a similar location, and if nothing else, should have exactly the same relay, so you'll at least know what to look for.


THANK YOU FOR THE INFO


----------

